# Koni Inserts for B13



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Im looking for Koni inserts for my sentra, the thing is that the prices im finding on the inserts are the same that the complete koni shocks, about $140-$150.
Shouldn the koni inserts be cheaper??
Where do you think I can get these or any other insert or shock.
I have to change all 4 and im going to get custom made springs (a little stiffer and maybe a bit lower.
Thanks


----------

